# الالياف البصرية



## امجد بركي (8 فبراير 2008)

<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Simplified Arabic'"><B><FONT color=#ff0000 size=5>اتصالات الألياف البصرية


----------



## شك شك (17 أغسطس 2009)

مكن أعرف ايش التخصص هذا


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

اين الموضوع يا اخى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ


----------



## وائلحسين (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم كثيرا


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

ايش التخصص هنا ممكن اعرف


----------



## eagleyemen (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## samah fayek (30 أبريل 2010)

*الالياف الضوئية*

:56: شكرا........


----------



## blue flower (30 أبريل 2010)

طيب هو فين الموضوع انا محتاجاه جداااا عن الالياف البصريه


----------



## سالم53 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

v good thanks


----------



## يوسف السقاف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الآن فيه ثمانية ردود ومافيه رابط للكتاب ؟؟ 
وين الرابط يا شباب ؟ 
ولا الهدف فقط اننا نزيد مشاركاتنا ؟


----------



## x ray (22 أكتوبر 2010)

أين موضوعك ياأخي الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## wahabov (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## يوسف السقاف (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شباب ،، هل من مجيب ؟


----------

